
Duterte confirms he personally killed three men - discombobulate
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-38337746
======
shams93
Its a pretty insane situation, he's a classic quote, \--Mr Duterte denied that
he was a drug addict himself, despite using the powerful pain killer Fentanyl.
"I'm not an addict," he said. "Only when it is prescribed. Addiction is only
with regularity, my friend."

------
websavii
He can't be sued with his verbal confrontation, it needs proof

